# Does Alaskan Thuderfuck exist



## alshuray1 (Sep 7, 2013)

I heard of this elusive strain called the Alaskan ThunderFuck aka one hitter quitter. Does anybody have any info on this strain. What are its traits and how does it smoke. last but not least where can i get seeds from.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 7, 2013)

It is in my bedroom as we speak. At the dispensary I go to it is politely called Alaska Thunder. It is a very nice satori dominate stone. Up and creative, makes ya get busy. I was and am very happy with it. I ordered more. I have no idea who has the seeds.  If you aren't use to smoking good bud, it probably is a one hitter. It would be for my husband, not me..

Good luck finding it.


----------



## powerplanter (Sep 7, 2013)

In your bedroom!!!       How apropos.   :hubba:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 7, 2013)

Lolololol Pp


----------



## alshuray1 (Sep 8, 2013)

lucky guy. i really want that strain.


----------



## rebel (Sep 8, 2013)

one hitter quitter. im over 50 now and smoked since high school. i have never as yet found a strain thats a one hitter quitter. May be just me lol


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Sep 14, 2013)

One of the seed companies calls it Matanuska Tundra.  At least I think it is the same strain.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Sep 16, 2013)

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> One of the seed companies calls it Matanuska Tundra.  At least I think it is the same strain.


 
Ive growth Sagarmathas Matanuska Tundra...   one pheno was awesome the others were ehhh....   I would not recommend them...

You really want the beans look up Dr Greenthumb...   not cheap but from what I read they are def legit...


----------



## homebrew420 (Jan 11, 2014)

Mata thunderfuck is NOT the same. Good but not the same. Atf is some SUPER rare stuff highly coveted and even more tightly held. Unless you're in Alaska I don't its real.
still exists though...from what I hear.

Peace


----------



## akhockey (Jan 23, 2014)

MTF is/was a bomb Northern lights pheno that was grown in the Matanuska Valley. It was a clone only strain and I am sure it exists, however I am sure that much of what is labelled as MTF or ATF is anything but the original strain. Even here in AK.  .


----------



## ishnish (Jan 26, 2014)

I'd second akhockey there.  I may have smoked it back in junior high when i was first introduced to mj.  whatever it was, it had me literally rolling on the floor laughing my arse off for a good while.  I believe there to be an old man in a cabin far from civilization that is the keeper of the true MTF.  I might grab my sluice box and gold pan and go for an adventure this summer.  I might get lucky and find him on such travels..
just my 2 cents, please leave the change on the desk.


----------

